# Roadster information please.



## Melinda Dean (Jul 7, 2011)

roadster information? Please. Thanks for taking the time to read this.

I have watched many pleasure driving classes at open shows located about 2 hr.s from my home. No roadster classes there. Can some one tell me what type of build, movement, personality makes a good roadster mini? I have 2 older geldings that I drive just for recreation. I have a young colt that I had hoped to one day train as a pair to either my 30.5" guy or to my 36" one. The colt will be 2 yrs. in Sept. and it looks like he is not going to match up to either one




. ( will be gelded as soon as his other one drops or the vet recommends surgery.)

One of my geldings is more country pleasure, the other, a little drafty sort of fella. Baby Chester is in between. His neck set is high but rather short. Extends his front legs nicely, works off his rear end when running in pasture. Am not lunging yet as he is too young but he walks around me and has learn his whoa, stand, and reverse very well. Walks in front of me as we long line (no bit yet).

I think it would be fun to show him at mini shows but I know he is not a halter horse. (He is AMHA/AMHR) We could possibly do showmanship, in hand trail, or hunter one day. Then Roadster? I'd like to join in all the fun you folks have.

I taught my little A guy to drive from scratch years ago, so now I want to work towards that goal with baby Chester. His personality is up beat but calm. Likes learning and is soaking up every thing I throw at him. I want him to continue to be a calm fella as he ages and to be safe on trails when he reaches that stage.

Can you recommend any videos books on roadster mini training? Know any one in Eastern NC area that is into it? I believe I need to learn what I am going to try to teach him. If he is not going to be doing breed show driving, I plan to send him to Muffy Seaton's place in SC to be trained for trail and perhaps CDE driving.  There are no CDE events near me but I have been to Muffy's place for instuction and really enjoyed it. Cones are fun!

Here are some photos of my guys. Chester still had lots of belly hair so he looks pot bellied. His back is nice and straight when standing up. The first two are Chester next to Buck, my Country pleasure kind of guy. Then Chester by himself, and then in middle of my stair step line up. Thanks for reading. I will take any tips and suggestions to heart. Melinda


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 7, 2011)

YouTube video of Roadster minis

Above is a link to a video of a couple minis in a Roadster class I found on YouTube. Sometimes pictures speak louder than words, and video even moreso!

Many miniatures show in BOTH roadster and their respective pleasure classes (usually Park, Pleasure, or Country but a good Western horse may be able to be checked up and move out).

A good road horse loves to go FAST. And trot as fast as their little legs can take them without breaking into a canter (although breaking into a canter is slightly more acceptable in a roadster class than a pleasure class). They are usually pretty hot, and can be checked up and still move in form pretty well.

You will need a closed-wheel cart that can convert to a sulky style, and a set of roadster silks. And a very fast horse. The horse will need to understand three distinct trots, although the judges are usually REALLY looking hard at that "fastest gear" when pinning their picks... they want to see a horse that can really extend out and fly!

I hope that helps. If you have specific questions, please ask.

Roadster is one of my very favorite classes to drive in. I actually placed at Nationals in ladies roadster in a very big class one year, I was so excited! There were just over twenty horses in the class, it was a little chaotic but way so fun!!!

Thanks!

Andrea


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 8, 2011)

What Disneyhorse said!





I didn't answer because I honestly know very little about roadster but wanted to say that if you live near Muffy Seaton you probably have plenty of driving events in your area. I think she runs ADT's and there's the Monster Mini and other events. The Carolinas are a very rich driving area.

Leia


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 8, 2011)

Wish I did live near Muffy! I went to her Driving Camp this past Feb. Had a blast, went mini trail driving with lots of her friends. Think I wore her little "Flake" out. Talk about a mighty mini! But... I live 8 hrs. from her. And at least that far from most of the members of the East Coast Mini Club in the western part of NC.

I am right on the coast, about half way up towards the Outer Banks. When you watch the national weather during Hurricane Season, and they mention Cape Lookout Light House is expecting a direct hit, that's my back yard! The nearest driving folks I have found are about 3 hrs. away and show Haflingers at a open show in Pleasure classes.

My B mini came from Raeford, NC and was owned by a amature owner exhibitor from Aloha Acres. He is just beautifully trained for driving and pretty much any thing else I can learn to do. He knows so much more than I do. Unfortunately for her, he out grew his AMHA papers. Lucky for me, cause he is a very loved part of my family now.

Thanks for the heads up about the videos on U-Tube. I had already watched them several times. I was kind of looking for good instructional tapes. I used Bobby Ferraro's series to learn more about driving when I bought Bucky, then used them to teach my A size gelding to drive too. I will start baby Chester out using these basic techniques but did not want to confuse us later if he becomes a roadster.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 8, 2011)

Disneyhorse,

Thanks for the information. I am sure that as I proceed, I will have lots of questions and it is nice to know I can ask you. Visited your site. Enjoyed it very much. You certainly have some lovely horses.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 9, 2011)

Yep, we're always here to help!

Andrea


----------

